# Okay to Ride on El Monte Rd near Foothill College?



## Mtn2RoadConvert (Aug 28, 2006)

I was on a casual ride yesterday with a friend that took us through Los Altos Hills. On the way back on El Monte Rd after coming down Moody Rd by Foothill College a lady in a Ford Expedition, after following us for about 800 ft, pulls along side and yells "you know there is a bike path you can use" then goes forward to my friend and yells the same thing. El Monte Rd does pinch down to where there is a no obvious bike lane but as we got closer to 280 there is a marked shoulder. Is this just a person just disliking bicyclists on the road, or is there an alternate route?


----------



## Dinosaur (Jan 29, 2004)

Ahh the old "you know there is a bike path you can use". I've heard it before. Best response is "build it and I'll ride it".


----------



## ericm979 (Jun 26, 2005)

The city put in a path, then put up signs that required cyclists to use the path. They were forced to take them down when it was pointed out that they were illegal. I ride the road there. So far no one has hassled me about it. I think that crossing the road to use the path (twice if you're going east) is more dangerous than just riding the road.


----------



## SystemShock (Jun 14, 2008)

ericm said:


> The city put in a path, then put up signs that required cyclists to use the path. They were forced to take them down when it was pointed out that they were illegal. I ride the road there. So far no one has hassled me about it.
> 
> I think that crossing the road to use the path (twice if you're going east) is more dangerous than just riding the road.


+1. Screw the bike-hating lady in her giant environment-killing SUV. Wotta fem-tool.

I'd just focus on watching out for the ppl coming off of 280. Some do so in a hurry.
.


----------



## CHL (Jun 24, 2005)

Hi Guys:

Where is this bike path? I don't often ride on El Monte but the few times I have been on that road, I have not noticed a bike path/lane on the Western side of 280. There's no shoulder on that road, adjacent to Foothill College and most drivers take those streets like they were still on Foothill Expressway.

CHL


----------



## ukbloke (Sep 1, 2007)

It starts at the traffic light that leads down to the college. Ride through the light, and as soon as you get across the road turn right to get on the bike path.

I cycle on this part of Moody often, and always use the road. I've not had any incidents. For the OP's interaction with the SUV, it sounds partly like the driver is trying to be helpful and partly that she wants the cyclists off her road.


----------

